# Glacier White S3 with Black Optics



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)




----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Best looking S3/A3 I have seen thus far.

IMHO, S3 black optics > A3 Sline glossy black > S3 Platinum grille > A3 non Sline plastic grille.

Black optics with titanium-themed wheels = :thumbup:


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Is it...drifting?!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

That''s about the first white car I'd ever consider buying...

The black optics definitely gives it a unique look. Still...Sepang.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry, I think it's just the lighting of the photos

Is the mirrors black with a silver strip in them, err well where the LED turns are?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Nah, they're silver. Screen-capping the moving video didn't deliver quite the quality I was hoping for.

The video is much better. You can watch without volume; you won't miss much.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn nice looking thing, why do we only get the chrome trim? :banghead:



Dan Halen said:


> The video is much better. You can watch without volume; you won't miss much.


Blah blah blah something Jenifer Lopez blah blah blah something, that's all that I can translate.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

You know what's funny? I had never seen a Black Optics car until this thread (not even pictures, just saw the words thrown around here and there) and then this morning coming home, I see a new A4 S-Line with the Black Optics pkg! Looked damn good, probably wouldn't have known it was a factory option if I hadn't seen this thread. Car was white, just like this one...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Hm, not quite what I'd thought it'd be, tbh. I'm a big fan of black trim and would only want chrome on a black car for the most part, but this just kinda erases the subtle S3 looks. I would absolutely get the Black Optics package were it available, but it would impact any decision to get white for sure. And I drive a white A3 with black grill surround and roof. Maybe it's just the white or because I've only looked at the still shots so far, but it doesn't look like an S3 other than the tailpipes and badge!

I did a quick Gimp/pchop of the blue S3 spotted in the Florida parking lot photo to black out the grill and trim and it looked good, so I'm confused. Any dream of a suzuka special order is also in question  Maybe I'll dig up the pchop and post it.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great, just can't have two white cars in the garage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Any dream of a suzuka special order is also in question  Maybe I'll dig up the pchop and post it.


I'm staring at some extra work that will give me the ability to comfortably justify the $3,900 Exclusive cost, but I'm not sure I'm willing to tack on the additional 13 weeks of lead time. If, by some strange feat, orders placed when the order bank opens aren't subject to all (or any) of the 13-week delay, I'd strongly consider buying into it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

HX_Guy said:


> You know what's funny? I had never seen a Black Optics car until this thread (not even pictures, just saw the words thrown around here and there) and then this morning coming home, I see a new A4 S-Line with the Black Optics pkg! Looked damn good, probably wouldn't have known it was a factory option if I hadn't seen this thread. Car was white, just like this one...


black optics makes all the difference in the world, its unfortunate in the USA that the majority of the population is obsessed with gaudy chromed-out everything.

On my car the black optic parts (including mirror housings and rock blockers) of the S-line competition pack and daytona gray is a great match. I even wrapped the diffuser to match the black optics and the quad black tips.



















I still want to see a Daytona Gray S3 with BO. Someone find that outside of the configurator (cough, Dan, cough)


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Hey! My car has chrome surrounds...but it is black which I think looks ok, Black Optics on a black car would not look good I don't think, you need some contrast.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

HX_Guy said:


> Hey! My car has chrome surrounds...but it is black which I think looks ok, Black Optics on a black car would not look good I don't think, you need some contrast.


You are right about that, black cars do benefit from the detail provided by the regular surrounds. What would be cool to see is a set of matte or brushed finish trim, like the brushed aluminum S mirror caps.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I didn't think I was imagining things when I thought to myself last night that the headlamps on this car look darkened. Now I know I wasn't: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/181542-2013-audi-s3-153.html#post2149687

Daytona Grey with Black Optics? Doubt I'll find that.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I didn't think I was imagining things when I thought to myself last night that the headlamps on this car look darkened. Now I know I wasn't: http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/181542-2013-audi-s3-153.html#post2149687
> 
> Daytona Grey with Black Optics? Doubt I'll find that.


I am just going to wrap my trim.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> black optics makes all the difference in the world, its unfortunate in the USA that the majority of the population is obsessed with gaudy chromed-out everything.


This is actually one of the main reasons I decided against the S3 and went with the A3 SLine, besides the excessive power (for me). I much prefer the SLine glossy black grille (even with the main chrome surround) than the S3's platinum grille.

If we had the black optics S3, the story might have been different.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Here you go.... I know it's a sport back, but it does give you a slower view of the package.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

JOES1.8T said:


> Here you go.... I know it's a sport back, but it does give you a slower view of the package.


Shut up and take my MONEY!!!!
Love this.

I would crap my pants if Audi ever brought over a S3 hatch....

An S3 or B9 S4 might just be my next car.

Love Sepang Blue or even that Glacier White!!!


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

I'm probably going to get hell for this but I think the white hatch with Black Optics looks too "boy racer". Would be fitting for early 20s in my opinion.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

[HR][/HR]

I would love that sport back , please bring that Audi


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

HX_Guy said:


> I'm probably going to get hell for this but I think the white hatch with Black Optics looks too "boy racer". Would be fitting for early 20s in my opinion.


I can see that. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That car looks fantastic.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That car looks fantastic.


Definitely. Always check the "roof rails" box, also  If you had to guess, when would we see a 4-door gasoline sportback in the US... not until well after the Q3 has settled in? Loading 8' lengths of lumber with a stroller in the trunk and two baby seats earlier highlighted how versatile a hatched rear is.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

wow car looks awesome and it drifts I am in love


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

zomg










No black optics, but... dem wheels.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

that looks fantastic, what does that car have? How is that S3 available?


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> black optics makes all the difference in the world, its unfortunate in the USA that the majority of the population is obsessed with gaudy chromed-out everything.
> 
> On my car the black optic parts (including mirror housings and rock blockers) of the S-line competition pack and daytona gray is a great match. I even wrapped the diffuser to match the black optics and the quad black tips.
> 
> ...


You essentially have a very similar A5 version of our 2011 audi avant. Same package (black optics/rims) no B/O, and it's meteor gray. You're A5 looks incredible.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> zomg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye. Those wheels get a big thumbs up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice looking wheels but they look small...can't be 19s or are they?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Believe they are...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The DarkSide said:


> You essentially have a very similar A5 version of our 2011 audi avant. Same package (black optics/rims) no B/O, and it's meteor gray. You're A5 looks incredible.


I saw a Titanium avant for sale in the northeast configured exactly like yours. If they had offered it with a manual then I would have been allllllll over it.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> zomg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan - where was this picture taken?


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> zomg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what is that "dimple" in front of the front wheel? Looks like another sensor, but for what? Is that needed for Parking Assist?


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Q*

Question, so on the black optics, does the black color is glossy black? Or is matte black?
Thinking about wrapping my s3 oem grill to match the black optics.

Also the chrome trim around the windows..


Btw my car is glacier white


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hasek9339 said:


> An S3 or B9 S4 might just be my next car.
> 
> Love Sepang Blue or even that Glacier White!!!



Make that an *R*S 3 and I will be beating on the dealer's door. :thumbup:


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

luiscarlos59 said:


> Question, so on the black optics, does the black color is glossy black? Or is matte black?
> Thinking about wrapping my s3 oem grill to match the black optics.
> 
> Also the chrome trim around the windows..
> ...


It's glossy black.

Here is my Glacier White with the Black Optics package.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7056837-S3-Sedan-South-African


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> zomg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan - where was this picture taken?


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> Dan - where was this picture taken?


Australia


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

It's not Glacier White, but here's another example with the Black Optics package (from Australia). Thought I'd post this given how difficult it was for me to find photos of a Misano Red S3 Sedan with the Black Optics package while I was waiting for my car to get delivered.

I had my reservations at first (after ordering), especially when every photo online is of a Misano Red example with Chrome trims... seeing it in person, I'm very happy with my choice!


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

satanic said:


> It's not Glacier White, but here's another example with the Black Optics package (from Australia). Thought I'd post this given how difficult it was for me to find photos of a Misano Red S3 Sedan with the Black Optics package while I was waiting for my car to get delivered.
> 
> I had my reservations at first (after ordering), especially when every photo online is of a Misano Red example with Chrome trims... seeing it in person, I'm very happy with my choice!



What a great colour. Maybe my fav after white with black optics. 
Is the roof black? Any chance you could post more pics in daylight from the side and rear?


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

The black optics' subtle changes makes quite the difference


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I will never buy a car without black trim
black optics ftw


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you!

The car was optioned with the panoramic sunroof so the entire front 2/3 is gloss black. In amongst things like paint protection & window tinting, I'm also getting the remaining 1/3 of the roof vinyl wrapped in gloss black so it blends the entire roof line from the front windscreen to the boot.

I'll take more photos once I collect it from the workshop on Saturday, it's been there since delivery (dropped it straight off).


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Quick update photo from the detailer (Reflect Effect in Sydney, Australia), rear 3/4 shot; car has been jacked up which explains why it looks like it's on stilts.

FYI, this is the new Opti Coat Pro+ treatment, very shiny


----------



## bread3s (Oct 31, 2014)

Satan, Id have to say the misano red looks amazing. I was having a hard time choosing between the sepang, misano, and glacier but after looking at your pics...i think i've made up my mind. 

Can you post more pics pls! I'd also like to see your roof once the vinyl is on and couple of shots under the sun.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

bread3s said:


> Satan, Id have to say the misano red looks amazing. I was having a hard time choosing between the sepang, misano, and glacier but after looking at your pics...i think i've made up my mind.
> 
> Can you post more pics pls! I'd also like to see your roof once the vinyl is on and couple of shots under the sun.


I'll be collecting it tomorrow morning, will take some pretty pictures (friend is a professional car photographer).

Re the vinyl wrapped roof, some bad news... the supplier has been short-staffed so they were not able to fit me in this week, will need to find some time to do it in the coming week or two.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Picked her up today from Reflect Effect, paint protected & windows tinted (20%) - wheel spacers arrive on Monday!


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

it's not a true S unless it has the shiny mirror caps.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Would love to see how the black optics looks on that orange, or imola yellow.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

satanic said:


> Picked her up today from Reflect Effect, paint protected & windows tinted (20%) - wheel spacers arrive on Monday!


Outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan Halen said:


>


Looks killer. 

I didn't get the black optics package as it wasn't even offered on my 2015. 

But can we still be friends? Ha. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie (Feb 15, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> zomg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad we can only get the less attractive black version here in the US:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> Too bad we can only get the less attractive black version here in the US:


The build guide is incorrect on the Audi website. I went to the dealership the other day and we do indeed get the same wheels as the white one you posted.


----------

